# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Γενικά για το backbone >  αναζητηση νεων link

## mikemtb

συγχωρεστε με αν δεν ειναι εδω η καταλληλη θεση για το thread που ανοιγω...

σκεφτομουν κατι αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι εφικτο να γινει:
να φτιαχτει ενα εργαλειο (scriptάκι/προγραμματακι κατι), το οποιο να συνεργαζεται με την βαση δεδομενων της wind, να δηλωνεις τον κομβο που σε ενδιαφερει, (τον δικο σου η καποιον αλλον) και αυτο αυτοματα να κανει μια λιστα με κομβους τους οποιους εχεις πιθανη οπτικη επαφη.
βεβαια να εχει και καποια φιλτρα, πχ. μεγιστη/ελαχιστη αποσταση, ενεργους/ανενεργους κομβους, κ αλλα που θα τα σκεφτουμε στην πορεια!

δεν εχω καμμια γνωση σε προγραμματισμο και γιαυτο ζητω την βοηθεια και την γνωμη σας. (μη μου απαντησετε μεσω δικηγορου  ::   ::  )

----------


## nikolas_350

> συγχωρεστε με αν δεν ειναι εδω η καταλληλη θεση για το thread που ανοιγω...
> 
> σκεφτομουν κατι αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι εφικτο να γινει:
> να φτιαχτει ενα εργαλειο (scriptάκι/προγραμματακι κατι), το οποιο να συνεργαζεται με την βαση δεδομενων της wind, να δηλωνεις τον κομβο που σε ενδιαφερει, (τον δικο σου η καποιον αλλον) και αυτο αυτοματα να κανει μια λιστα με κομβους τους οποιους εχεις πιθανη οπτικη επαφη.
> βεβαια να εχει και καποια φιλτρα, πχ. μεγιστη/ελαχιστη αποσταση, ενεργους/ανενεργους κομβους, κ αλλα που θα τα σκεφτουμε στην πορεια!
> 
> δεν εχω καμμια γνωση σε προγραμματισμο και γιαυτο ζητω την βοηθεια και την γνωμη σας. (μη μου απαντησετε μεσω δικηγορου   )


[Δικαστικός επιμελητής mode on]
Υπάρχει αλλά όχι εδώ.
Δες πχ εδώ

και η συζήτηση περί αυτού

[/mode]


edit
άσχετο: για το vpn θα τα πούμε;

----------


## mikemtb

> edit
> άσχετο: για το vpn θα τα πούμε;


εχεις πμ

----------


## mikemtb

> Υπάρχει αλλά όχι εδώ.
> Δες πχ εδώ


αστα να πανε ειναι.. βγαζει και ολα τα fail. τι να τα κανεις ta fail που δεν εχουν οπτικη??

κατι πιο απλο, ας βγαζει το αποτελεσμα σε text (αριθμος κομβου, ονομα, αποσταση, περιοχη, τι αλλο να θες?)





> και η συζήτηση περί αυτού


καλη η συζητηση, αλλα μετα το θεμα ξεχαστηκε  ::

----------

